

Useful Symbols for Facebook - joomowr
http://fbsym.com/

======
simonsarris
Oh thats neat. I have tried to use them to craft a joke:

<http://www.facebook.com/simonsarris/posts/588838121696>

Or if they show up on HN:

    
    
        I think in gay marriage chess the girls have an unfair advantage.
        
        ♖♘♗♕♕♗♘♖
        ♙♙♙♙♙♙♙♙
        
        ♟♟♟♟♟♟♟♟
        ♜♞♝♚♚♝♞♜

~~~
zyfo
The girls have lost before the match even started.

------
benjoffe
In case it's not clear, this really has nothing to do with Facebook except for
the way it's marketed (suggested use).

Note: of the symbols there, '%' seems to stand out as a character that is on
just about all keyboards right? (maybe '$' also)

------
highwind81
More like unicode symbols but OK.

<http://panmental.de/symbols/info.htm> this is more complete symbol list that
you can copy from.

------
yuvadam
Facebook trademark violation much?

Shutdown notice in 3... 2... 1...

------
stevelosh
See also: <http://copypastecharacter.com/>

------
Robin_Message
So much for <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322696> then (My fellow
geeks, we need to have a talk.)

I'd say this is nicely done, well organised, useful and well marketed.

------
angadsg
Dont really see a point for me going to another website to get some symbols.
Usability can be improved.

1) User clicks on the symbol and it is copied to the clipboard. No need for
Ctrl+C.

2) Make a Chrome/Firefox extension.

~~~
benjoffe
Automatic selection is possible in most browsers through JS, though only some
browsers allow automatic copying to the clipboard (some using flash hacks).

------
matt2224
What's the point? =/ If you're going to make something, at least try to
innovate rather than stick some symbols in a table (which most people could do
in 10 minutes).

------
ComSubVie
And why should these symbols be useful for/on Facebook?

